# What a Disgrace!



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Obama The Patriot - Removes American Flag From His Plane

The Patriot Room
Posted on Tuesday, July 22, 2008 8:11:07 AM by Bill Dupray

Barack Obama recently finished a $500,000 total overhaul of his 757. And as part of the new design, he decided to remove the American flag from the tail...
What American running for President of the United States would remove the symbol of his country? And worse, he replaced the flag with it with a symbol of himself...


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/airplane.asp

Although true, there is a bit more to the story. The flags on the plane were part of the logo of the company from which the plane was leased.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I think it should be standard protocol that everyone searches SNOPES before posting this misleading propoganda.

You can tell that the RNC is terrified of Obama's popularity. Just look at the internet hoaxes that have been brought here in the last 2 weeks :eyeroll:

Typically when a campaign owns its own airplane or leases a plane under a dedicated charter arrangement, the aircraft's exterior markings will be modified to identify it as a particular candidate's campaign plane, with some notable recent examples of this practice including aircraft used by presidential candidates :



















and *GASP* NOOO Say it ain't so!!! THE John McCain's "Straight Talk Express" campaign plane:










I sure hope all you getting as hopping mad angry upon hearing this news.

If you don't. It plainly shows you are partisan hypocrites.

If you find yourself in any way trying to justify, explain away, re-characterize, or otherwise make an excuse, you are a part of the problem.

'nuff said.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I suppose he would change Alabama to AllahObama :lol:


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

> I think it should be standard protocol that everyone searches SNOPES before posting this misleading propoganda.


maybe you should take your own advice


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

tumblebuck said:


> > I think it should be standard protocol that everyone searches SNOPES before posting this misleading propoganda.
> 
> 
> maybe you should take your own advice


Hey you said it man! :beer: Thanks for the head's up!

Seeing as how that is McCain's plane by the looks of the striping and colors... I'd say that is a bit of misleading propoganda. You know how I hate it when those politicians mislead the voters.

My bad.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

the same logo on NO-bama's plane appeared as a backdrop at one his recent rallies. i viewed it and will see if i can produce it. the symbol is not a fluke, it is his design and i am quite sure it represents some subliminal message he has dreamed up. :eyeroll:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

> I think it should be standard protocol that everyone searches SNOPES before posting this misleading propoganda


Call me a sinical old coot but I do NOT blindly trust snopes. Sorry Ryan.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

zogman said:


> > I think it should be standard protocol that everyone searches SNOPES before posting this misleading propoganda
> 
> 
> Call me a sinical old coot but I do NOT blindly trust snopes. Sorry Ryan.


I do not blindly trust SNOPES either. But at the very least, a person should go review it and see if some other cynical person submitted something to them to see if there is either conflicting or supporting documentation for a given issue.

They do sometimes confirm a story too....


----------

